# TTF Downtime - a breakdown



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

All,

We took down the dB for the forum today so that we could migrate them over to a 64 bit version of MySQL so that the site can utilise all the power that is available to it.

This took an awefully long time, but we're finally there. We did the following

1. Setup MySQL 5.1 64 bit
2. Ported over the data from 32 bit dB
3. Checked integrity of data (all 7GB of it)
4. Upgraded the forum PHPBB software to 3.0.8 to assist with Cookie issues
5. Debugged install errors (there are some others, which are being ironed out)
6. Deleted the Search Index, added some enhancements to remove unwanted common words form the Indexing process, thus reducing the dB size, massively. Index will repopulate over the coming days - yes, days!
7. Restarted the site.

SO, apologies, but it was required. There will be some minor errors along the way, so please dont hesitate to post on this thread to let us know if anything isnt wokring as it should. Please provide as much detail as possible so we can replicate the issue and fix it!

Best

Jae


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

wow jae, that was some heavy work undertaken. well done on getting it all back and running so quickly, i expected it to be down a full day at least.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Sounds like a RPITA Jae. 

Had to do the delete cookies, clear cache thing again but all seems to be working well in Safari.

Thanks!

Rich


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Jae,

I have absolutely no idea what you said just then.

But well done! [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

can you *PLEASE* take the E-bay ads out of the mods "view new posts" search [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Try now, should be fixed.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

gazzer1964 said:


> wow jae, that was some heavy work undertaken. well done on getting it all back and running so quickly, i expected it to be down a full day at least.


 Bum licker! :lol: :lol: :lol: :-*


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

oceans7 said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > wow jae, that was some heavy work undertaken. well done on getting it all back and running so quickly, i expected it to be down a full day at least.
> ...


pushed it a bit of l8 m8 so thought a bit of creeping would go down well


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

gazzer1964 said:


> oceans7 said:
> 
> 
> > gazzer1964 said:
> ...


Your new avatar I do believe... :lol: :lol:

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/styles/TheTTForum/theme/images/no_avatar.png


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

and ya point is rich????


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

gazzer1964 said:


> and ya point is rich????


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Love it. Good man!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Any chance of the "hover over the title thread preview" function .... or what ever it's called ?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Any chance of the "hover over the title thread preview" function .... or what ever it's called ?


I asked about this a long time ago but was told it takes too much processing to do :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nilesong said:


> Jae,
> 
> I have absolutely no idea what you said just then.
> 
> But well done! [smiley=smash.gif]


+1


----------



## shaneh (Apr 4, 2011)

> HTTP Error 500.0 - Internal Server Error
> C:\Program Files (x86)\Parallels\Plesk\Additional\PleskPHP5\php-cgi.exe - The FastCGI process exited unexpectedly
> Detailed Error Information
> Module	FastCgiModule
> ...


Not sure how relevant this is to the updates but has happened a couple of times when moving from the index to a subforum (events in this case as you can see). 
I was logged in and using Safari 6533.18.5. on iPhone.

Hope this helps 

Shane.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

HI Jae,

are you able to say how much of the search indexing is complete?

Seems like its still got quite a few years to catch up with. :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wak you still waiting on an answer m8...like sitting outside headmasters office lol. hope family are all good sir?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Jae's a busy guy mate... :wink:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> Jae's a busy guy mate... :wink:


so is nick apparently....he cant or wont answer pm's


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Excuse me for having a day out at Gti Inters.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

hope it was a good day nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Not too bad thanks, bit burnt but it's always the same at Inters.

Nick


----------

